# Update & LibClamAV



## Patric (23. Jan. 2012)

Hallo schon lange (bald 2 Monate) ist in den Logs diese Meldung:


> Mon Jan 23 17:57:05 2012 -> [LibClamAV] ***********************************************************
> Mon Jan 23 17:57:05 2012 -> [LibClamAV] ***  This version of the ClamAV engine is outdated.     ***
> Mon Jan 23 17:57:05 2012 -> [LibClamAV] *** DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq ***
> Mon Jan 23 17:57:05 2012 -> [LibClamAV] ***********************************************************


Wie lange wird es dauern bis hier ein Update für Debian 6 erscheint?

Als zweites: Warum wird seit der Version 3.0.4.2 bei Do ISP-Config Update folgende Meldung angezeigt 



> Login as root user on the shell of your server and execute the command
> 
> *ispconfig_update.sh*
> 
> to start the ISPConfig update.


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2012)

Die outdated meldung hat nichts zu sagen. Relevant ist ausschließlich ob er die daily.cvd geladen hat, und die meldung findest du gleich nach dem outdated im log.

Zu seiner 2. Frage, siehe releasae notes im bugtracker.


----------



## Patric (23. Jan. 2012)

Das ist das was noch kommt:



> Mon Jan 23 17:57:05 2012 -> Database updated (1120651 signatures) from db.local.clamav.net (IP: 88.198.17.100)
> Mon Jan 23 17:57:05 2012 -> --------------------------------------
> Mon Jan 23 18:57:05 2012 -> Received signal: wake up
> Mon Jan 23 18:57:05 2012 -> ClamAV update process started at Mon Jan 23 18:57:05 2012
> ...


Jedoch wenn es nichts zu bedeuten hat kann man sich bei ISP-Config die Infomeldung doch Sparen!


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2012)

Wie du siehst ist dein virenscanner up to date. Du rennst doch auch nicht gleich los und kaufst dir norton 2012 wenn norton 2011 noch aktiell ist und mit updates und neuen virendefinitionen täglich versorgt wird. Wenn das debian team die neue clamav version für stabil genug und besser als die alte version hält, dann bringen sie ein update raus. Ispconfig gibt es ja als info meldung und nicht warning aus.


----------



## Patric (23. Jan. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Du rennst doch auch nicht gleich los und kaufst dir norton 2012 wenn norton 2011 noch aktiell ist und mit updates und neuen virendefinitionen täglich versorgt wird.


Doch aber auch nur weil ich Umsonnst dran komme (auch wenn ich kein Norton verwende)


----------



## nowayback (24. Jan. 2012)

Zitat von Patric:


> Doch aber auch nur weil ich Umsonnst dran komme (auch wenn ich kein Norton verwende)


Interessant, aber trotzdem unwichtig. Willst du die aktuellste ClamAV Version dann helfen dir die Debian Repos nicht und du wirst es selbst installieren müssen (und dich somit selbst um "stable" oder "unstable" kümmern müssen).

Das ISPConfig die Meldung anzeigt, ist korrekt und entspricht dem, was man von einem Debian System erwarten würde. Informieren aber keine Panik verbreiten!

Einwände? Dann ist Microsoft dein Ansprechpartner.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Patric (24. Jan. 2012)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Einwände? Dann ist Microsoft dein Ansprechpartner.


Nein, ganz sicher nicht, für Webserver gibt es meiner Meinung nach nichts schlimmeres.

Aber meine frage war auchz eigentlich nur wann damit zu rechnen ist das es über die deb repos zu bekommen ist?


----------



## nowayback (24. Jan. 2012)

> Aber meine frage war auchz eigentlich nur wann damit zu rechnen ist das es über die deb repos zu bekommen ist?


Sollte nix außergewöhnliches passieren, dann wird das nix mehr in Debian 6 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Laubie (24. Jan. 2012)

Öhm...
was mich so ein bisschen irritiert:
Ich habe auch Debian 6 und die ganz normalen Deps.

Aber bei mir kommt dieser Hinweis nicht...

Kann es sein, dass dein System nicht auf dem neusten Stand ist?


```
aptitude update
aptitude safe-upgrade
```
Grüße
Laubie


----------



## nowayback (24. Jan. 2012)

Naja... nur Leute die sowas in der art in der sources.list haben, haben die meldung nicht: 



> deb 	Index of /debian squeeze-updates main contrib non-free


Aber man muss ja nicht alles verraten 

Alle die das nicht drinne haben, bekommen die Updates halt nicht - was ja im großen und ganzen auch kein Problem ist. Die Signaturen werden ja trotzdem aktualisiert.

Grüße
nwb


----------

